

Mathematics Reveal Universal Properties Of Old Rope - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/25019/

======
pingswept
"The force causes the pitch angle to be less than ideal so that when the force
is relaxed the rope 'relaxes' into the zero twist configuration, which cannot
be further stretched under tension."

On behalf of mechanical engineering, I am sorry to report that this is not a
description of any actual rope.

